
Google Cloud introduces new compute- and memory optimized VMs - tpetry
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/compute/introducing-compute-and-memory-optimized-vms-for-google-compute-engine/
======
foobarbazetc
How does a VM even have 416 CPUs and 12TB of RAM? What does the host machine
look like? Amazing.

~~~
wmf
That's 208 cores which is 8 sockets with 28-core processors. Each processor
has 12 DIMM slots so 96 DIMMs x 128 GB is 12 TB. Physically it looks something
like:

[https://www.supermicro.com/products/system/7U/7089/SYS-7089P...](https://www.supermicro.com/products/system/7U/7089/SYS-7089P-TR4T.cfm)

[https://www.oracle.com/servers/x86/x7-8/](https://www.oracle.com/servers/x86/x7-8/)

